# Is Splat Pregnant?



## Olivia (Jan 2, 2010)

My female Painted Platy looks pregnant... And acting really weirdly. She is fat and getting slightly fatter each day. She has TWO triangles. One big triangle before the the thin triangle before the gonopodium. She eats everything she sees that's food... Its like, you see it, now you don't. She is a surface fish that likes to be close to the surface and she hangs around the filter like every minute of the hour! She also poops a lot... I don't know what's up with her. She looks like she is a normal Platy. HELP!!!!!!!
~Olivia in need of help from California!!


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

female platies do not have gonodopins- only males. She has an anal fin.
Only you will know if she is pregnant-- is there a male in the tank with her? Did you buy her recently from a tank that contained males? IF so she is likely pregnant. Does she looks square and are her sides bulging when you look down on her?
hanging by the filter may mean she is going to give birth soon if she is pregnant.
Platies alway eat too much. Even if you only give them small amounts of fish food they can always seem to find aalgae to eat somewhere in the tank.
They are eating machines and consequently they poop lots.


----------



## SaintAnger (Feb 17, 2009)

I was in the same boat wasn't 100% if she was pregnant but she is, have a look at my link I just posted, got some answers from the posters here, some say shes close, others said she has some time, nothing yet still waiting impatiently!!, but my pics show a distinct preggers female

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/livebearers/26685-red-platy-pregnant-acting-odd.html


----------



## Olivia (Jan 2, 2010)

Ok guys. I kind of looked closely. She is kind of boxing of. She looks pretty chubby from above. She is between the heater AND the filter! More on the filter side. There is this box and she hides behind it. So its like impossible to find her.


----------



## SaintAnger (Feb 17, 2009)

no chance of pictures?


----------



## Olivia (Jan 2, 2010)

Sorry. No pictures. I just have a phone. I can't send my pictures directly to here. If I want them on the computer, I have to upload to facebook and save it just to show it to you guys.


----------



## Pandapop (Dec 29, 2009)

You could also upload to your email address (example: msn, aim), save to your desktop, then upload to photobucket. c:


----------



## Olivia (Jan 2, 2010)

Splat's going to be a mom soon!

~Olivia


----------



## Olivia (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey guys, I found out! Splat isn't pregnant... Yet. Silver has been chasing her like crazy, and breeding with her. So... What should I do because my parents don't know a thing about live bearers. Should I leave Splat alone? And I got 4 new fish. They are finding their mates already. Speedy, a swordtail, is breeding with Pineapple. Mickey is breeding with Spikey. And the last few, Northwind is alone, Waggy is alone but chases other males, Waggy's a male, and the Neon Tetras just sit there.

~Olivia


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Livebearers will have babies and a few might survive if you give them lots of hiding places. Otherwise you can try to guess when they will release their fry and separate the females when they are ready. If you do plan to keep them, have some daphnia, baby brine shrimp, or hikari first bites ready for them.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

why do you say that the 3 neons are dying?


----------



## Olivia (Jan 2, 2010)

2 now. The water wasn't dirty enough. So the neons are going to live. But ill change it later. 
~Olivia


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

Your water was clean and the fish were dying? How did you come up with that.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Some fuzzy thinking here or an inability to explain.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 2, 2010)

Fish keeper told me. He said that neon tetras needed dirty water. By the way, its too late to even get Northwind into some private tank. She'll give birth maybe tonight, or tomorrow maybe.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I think what you mean is this.
"Neon tetras prefer a well established tank."

There are other fish that fit this criteria also-- certain types of corydoras, otocinclus to name 2.
they still need clean water tho.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 2, 2010)

Northwind has not yet dropped. It still would be best to leave her to cause less stress and chances of death. No other fish ram her. But I don't know why she always chasing Silver.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

mousey said:


> I think what you mean is this.
> "Neon tetras prefer a well established tank."


Maybe they meant that neon tetras in the wild come from black water streams, so the dirty water might not be too far off. However I know that neons will do just fine in perfectly clear water, as people have been keeping them in aquariums forever.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 2, 2010)

Yea probably.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 2, 2010)

Northwind just died... She was swimming and she suddenly dropped out. She is already taken out of the tank and thrown away... Very sad...


----------



## Olivia (Jan 2, 2010)

Whyd she die?!


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

You are going to have to be more descriptive than that. We will need to know any water conditions, health conditions, pregnant or no, etc. Also remember that fish have a whole system of organs and body functions like you and me. We can not always tell when another human is sick, we sure can't always tell when a fish is sick. If it was killed internally by something, how would you know?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

To add on to my last point...

I was listening to the Aquaradio podcasts that lohachata had linked for us. There was one podcast where they started talking about disease. Basically it came down to this: filtration, nutrition, water quality. In order to survive you must have good filtration, which most people can handle. You must have good water quality, which a lot of people know how to do. And you must have good nutrition, which few people know how to do. You need to give your fish a variety of food, and healthy food. You can't give your fish the same pellet or flake food every day. Sometimes you need to give them frozen or fresh food, and sometimes cooked vegetables. If you can manage filtration, nutrition, water quality, then your fish will most likely live to a very old age. This is much like people, if we don't smoke, dont drink, do drugs, and we maintain a healthy diet, we rarely get sick. We also need to take showers every day and breath clean air. If we do that we will likely live longer than if we dont.


----------

